# Flickering LED bar candle



## t0m (Oct 18, 2012)

Hope this raises a smile... if you want to have a crack at making one yourself, I have put up a schematic and some assembly instructions here:

http://smokedprojects.blogspot.com/2012/10/flickery-led-bar-candle.html


----------



## darrinplank (Dec 10, 2012)

I was watching wondering about how it was going to turn out. Pretty cool.


----------



## tstraub (Feb 26, 2012)

Very nice. Love the dead bug style soldering. Great job thanks for sharing your schematic. I'm not sure if I have those exact transistors on hand but I'm sure I have something close enough laying around. I just might build a few of these after I finish some of my other projects.

BTW, I poked around your YouTube Chanel and subscribed. Looks like you have some other interesting projects as well.

Tyler


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:This is wonderful! I was thinking...Bubble Wrap??? But the effect is amazing...just like a little portable fire...without the burn...


----------

